# 250-Ton Crane & Boom Tender



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

I am looking for a 250-Ton Crane & Boom Tender in G scale?
Can any one direct me to a web sight in the USA that may have them?


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

No one makes one sorry to say check out www.thegalline.com for a kit you can build.


----------



## TAAudi (Dec 6, 2012)

hi,

I asked my friend Google and he said this: 

http://www.thegalline.com/Page14250toncrane.html

and he also said: sometimes you will find one in ebay 

greetings from Germany
Thomas


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

That is to much for my pocket.
Any one know of one for sale?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

If you knock off a Zero, you can get the USAT 25 ton crane for much much less.....

http://www.usatrains.com/usatrainswork25tc.html


Jerry


----------

